# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Dream based challenge course

## cedward1

This is something of an experiment on my part. This might not even be the section for it, because it isn't a typical role-playing game. I am trying to hammer together the details of just how this will work, but I think the best way is just to find some volunteers and do trial and error.

What this is, in essence, is a dream based obstacle course. Or, if you will, a lucid dreaming version of how Portal 1 started out. I will write a brief description of a chamber. It will be hopefully be simple enough for someone to recreate or teleport to in a lucid dream. For example:

_The chamber is empty, except for a ledge high up on the wall behind you. In front of you is a massive steel door. On the ledge is a button. When the button is pressed, the door will open._

It is up to the dreamer to reach the ledge somehow, and open the door. When the door has been successfully opened (which you will write about in your next dream journal entry) I will send the next installment and the next challenge. Not all challenges will be simple pysics. There might be some combat, or psychological challenges such as facing a phobia. I'll try to be creative. 

I will create a map, and let volunteers run through it in their lucid dreams. The first chamber will be the one I described above. There are 5 chambers total. Here's how to play:

(1) Become lucid
(2) Somehow, reach a place in your dream (teleoporting, incubation, creation, or whatever) that contains the specific details I wrote about for your current chamber/level. Your own dreaming mind can fill in the details, as long as it contains the ones I specify.
(3) I may prohibit some actions to maintain a coherent game. For example, in Level 1 you may do anything except walk through the door or teleport to the other side. The door must be opened by way of the button before I will send the next installment. Otherwise there wouldn't be much point in having a challenge, since a dreamer could just teleport from chamber to chamber.

As the game progresses, I will try to tailor the map with details from your dreams. For example, if you open the door with the button and a monster jumps out, you will have to overcome this challenge before moving on. And, the next chamber will likely be the lair for the monster. In fact, the whole course might become monster infected. 

Depending on how things work out, this could become a great adventure for anyone playing. Anything could happen as you progress through this virtual world. At the very least, you could compete against other players and try to race through the course. It shouldn't end up being boring either way.

I'll post updates on player's progress (if there are any). That way you can track how you are doing in the race.

----------


## Taffy

Sounds like fun. If I didn't have a hundred things I'm dying to do in a lucid I'd probably try it. >_<

----------


## cedward1

Well, I'll just have to make it cooler.  :wink2: 

Actually, my intention is to make it like a video game for the dreamworld, but it's still in the trial and error phase right now. Theoretically, good writing + good visualization/lucid dreaming ought to be able to make some exciting adventures.

----------


## Taffy

Actually, you know what, I'm going to try it! I don't know if I'm comfortable with the 'phobia' idea, though. ^__^; Is the first chamber the text in italics, or was that just an example?

This will be a good way to practice incubation.

----------


## cedward1

Well, don't feel obligated. But if you think it sounds like fun, let's try it!

I'll play too, although I won't claim victory if I win since I made the challenges. Of course, in the dreamworld that might make no difference. It's an unpredictable playing field. 

My first map doesn't have any phobia-facing (unless of course you happen to have a phobia that just happens to be what I have planned). It is mostly a test, to see what works and what doesn't. 

Yes, the first chamber is the text in itallics. You can either post here when you finish the challenge, or send me a PM and I can check out your dream journal. It is probably more interesting for spectators if we post our exploits here.

----------


## Taffy

Got it. Wish me luck.  :smiley:

----------


## cedward1

Good luck Taffy!

Here is an excerpt from my dream last night:

Challenge Course Level 1

 I wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom. Since it is the middle of the night, I think it is probably a good idea to do a reality check. I plug my nose, and find that I can still breathe. I pinch my nose harder to be sure, but since I can still breathe I realize that I am dreaming.

I look at myself in the mirror for some reason (I don't exactly remember what the mirror had to do with it) then I go out into the sunroom. It is now daytime, and I think of what I should do. First, I try to summon monsters to fight, but nothing happens. I try this once or twice with no luck, and then walk into the kitchen. I remember the challenge course, and realize that this is a great opportunity to try it. I try to create the first chamber around me, and end up using a technique of walking out of the kitchen into the pantry, but with the idea that the next room will be the first chamber of the course. At the same time, I seem to be a little outside of the dream for the moment, because I can imagine my surroundings a bit more freely (at the cost of some vividness of the dream). 

I find myself in the chamber, but already standing on the ledge that is supposed to be high up above me. The chamber is like a large cavern, possibly with water and plants but at least very much like a cave in nature. Across the cave from me on the wall is the door to the next chamber. It it smallish, and square, more like a large window. It is also higher up on the wall than I imagined, and already opened. Around here I either wake up or lose lucidity.


It wasn't exactly as I had planned, since I started out on the ledge and the door looked like it was already opened (although it was a bit hard to tell). However, I didn't make it through the level so I'll have to try it again anyway.

----------


## Taffy

Good try though, you made it to the chamber at least. How often do you get lucid?

----------


## cedward1

It depends on how much effort I put into it, and what kind of a sleep schedule I have. When I work at it and have more leisure time, I have had multiple lucid dreams a week. But it's way down from that now, partly because I have gotten lazy and partly because my sleep schedule is all messed up with my new job.

----------


## Taffy

I haven't forgot, my recall is just sucking lately. ;_;

----------


## cedward1

That's all right. I haven't been doing so good myself as far as being lucid. Hopefully tonight!

----------


## Taffy

Yeah, good luck.

----------


## Taffy

Tried to find the first chamber last night. Didn't work out so well. >_<

----------


## cedward1

Sorry, I have really been neglecting this. It seems that somebody introduced me to a cartoon about a certain group of little ponies, and since then I have been rather distracted.

----------


## Taffy

> Sorry, I have really been neglecting this. It seems that somebody introduced me to a cartoon about a certain group of little ponies, and since then I have been rather distracted.



I completely understand.  ::D:  I haven't gotten lucid the whole month of may, so no attempts for me. I've been going to bed at weird times lately, so my recall sucks. I'm trying to get back on a regular sleep schedule.

----------

